# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  HIV/SIDA: 1 dhjetori, dita ndërkombëtare kundër SIDA (AIDS)

## Dj-GabrieL

Gjithkush prej jush ndoshta nuk eshte i informuar qe 1 Dhjetori eshte dita nderkombatare kunder Hiv;
Dhe per kete ne cdo muaj ne shqiperi preken me shume se 3-vete nga ky virus vdekje prures:
Po ne a duhet te mbrohemi dhe nqs po, si mund te mbrohemi nga ky virues kaq i keq ku thon qe jeta zvogelohet ndersa vdekja vazhdon te rritet;Jepni dhe ju mendimet tuaja per kete problem kaq te rendesishem!!!

----------


## Auloni

Sic e dini te gjithe , 1- dhjetori eshte dita nderkombetare qe sensibilizon gjithe qeniet njerezore ne luften kunder semundjes vdekjeprurese AIDS . Si cdo vit edhe sot shume shoqata , grupe shoqerore , shkolla dhe institucione te tjera mbarekombetare i kane thene te gjithe njezeri "JO" ketij "VRASESI" te mallkuar qe deri me sot ka marre me qindra-mijera jete njerezish , mes tyre dhe femije te pafajshem qe ende nuk e dinin se c'ishte jeta . Meqe me jepet rasti si anetar i komunitetit ALBASOUL dhe anetar i Qendres Rinore Vlore , dua tu bej thirrje te gjitheve qe te ndihmojme ATA qe sot vuajne , qofte dhe me kontributin me te vogel . Une personalisht , sot bleva nje lule karafili te nje shoqate qe i mblidhte te ardhurat per te semurit me AIDS , si dhe dhurova nje shume te vogel te hollash . Gjithashtu me lejoni te perfitoj nga rasti dhe te shkruaj disa adresa : (per tu ardhur ne ndihme shume te rinjve shqiptare ne Itali & Greqi- shpresoj dhe uroj te mos kete te tille te prekur nga kjo semundje)
QENDRAT NE TE CILAT BEHET TESTIMI I GJAKUT PER HIV/AIDS DHE TESTIME PER INFEKSIONET SEKSUALISHT TE TRANSMETUESHME .

*ATHINE*
_National Institute of Public Health
196, Alexandras Ave
Tel: 010 64 47 941 or 010 64 67 473 

Sexual Transmitted Infections and HIV/AIDS National Reference Centre 
"Andreas Sygros" Hospital 
5, Ionos Dragoumi St .
Tel: 010 72 43 579 or 010 72 39 611_ 

*SELANIK*
_Northern Greece National Reference Centre for AIDS
Science School - Medical Departament 
"Aristoteles University of Thessaloniki "
Tel: 031 0999 061 or 003 031 0999 081_

*JANINE*
_Northwestern Greece National Reference Centre for AIDS 
Immunological Laboratory
Pathology Section
University of Ionnina 
45110 Ioannina 
Tel: 0651 097 608_
__________________________________________________  __

ITALI 

*LOMBARDIA-MILANO*
_ 20100 Milano 
Poliambulatorio, Centro AIDS 
Via Masaniello, 23 
Tel : 02/4531425
Prelievi LUN-VEN. 8.30-12.00_

*EMILIA-ROMAGNA*
_40133 Bologna
OSP, Maggiore , Div . Mal . Inf .
Largo B. Nigrisoli , 2 
Tel : 051/6478270_

*RIMINI*
_47037 Rimini
OSP . Infermi , Div . Mal . Inf .
Via L.Settembrini , 2 
Tel : 0541/705500
Prelievi Lun.-Sab. 9.00 - 12.00_

__________________________________________________  __

Duke e mbyllur ketu postimin tim,  uroj ne emer te komunitetit ALBASOUL qe mos te kemi te semure me kete semundje dhe mbi te gjitha Shqiptare . Te perpiqemi te gjithe sebashku per ta luftuar kete semundje vdekjeprurese te shekullit . 
Me sinqeritet Auloni!

----------


## ALBA

14 korrik 2004 

Në raportin e Organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara të vitit 2004 thuhet se është bërë përparim i rëndësishëm përsa i përket sigurimit të mjekimeve për një numër më të madh viktimash të SIDA-s dhe përsa i përket arritjes së përkushtimit më të madh politik dhe financiar në luftën kundër sëmundjes fatale. Megjithë këtë, në raport thuhet se nuk janë bërë përpjekje të mjaftueshme për parandalimin e përhapjes së virusit HIV dhe SIDA-s. 

Vitin e kaluar pati 5 milionë të infektuar të rinj me virusin HIV, shifër kjo më e madhe se numri i të infektuarve një vit më parë. Numri i të infektuarve ka arritur në 38 milionë vetë. Gati 3 milionë vetë vdiqën nga SIDA (AIDS) vitin e kaluar dhe virusi vazhdon të përhapet me shpejtësi. 

Në Azi, ku jeton 60 për qind e popullsisë së botës, ka një rritje më të madhe se në çdo kontinent tjetër të botës të numrit të personave të prekur nga epidemia. Vetëm në vitin 2003 u infektuan më tepër se një milion njerëz me virusin HIV. Në Indi ka 5 milionë të infektuar. Pas disa vjetësh India mund të zëvendësojë Afrikën Jugore si vendi me numrin më të lartë të sëmurëve me SIDA. Ndërsa 10 milionë kinezë mund të infektohen me SIDA deri në vitin 2010.

Në Afrikë ka 25 milionë njerëz të infektuar. Gati 40 për qind e të riturve në Botsvana dhe Suaziland janë të infektuar me virusin HIV.

Rajoni i Karaibeve është më i prekuri në botë pas Afrikës. 

Virusi HIV dhe SIDA po vazhdojnë të përhapen në Evropën Lindore dhe Azinë Qendrore, sidomos për shkak të përdoruesve intravenozë të drogës. Në Evropën Lindore vendet më të infektuara janë Estonia, Letonia, Federata Ruse dhe Ukraina. Virusi po shtrihet ndërkohë edhe në Bjellorusi, Kazakistan dhe Moldavi.

Në Evropën Qendrore dhe Lindore, meqënëse statistikat vijnë nga shërbimi shëndetësor shtetëror dhe policia, HIV mund të jetë duke u shpërndarë në mënyrë të padiktuar në mesin e komuniteteve, që rrallë bihen në kontakt me autoritetet e mësipërme.

Numri i të infektuarve është vazhdimisht në rritje në Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe në Evropën Perëndimore. Për këtë fajësohen kryesisht përdorimi në shkallë të gjerë në këto vende i ilaçeve kundër SIDË-s, për të cilat thuhet se i kanë bërë të bien në vetëkënaqësi disa prej njerëzve në këto vende të pasura. 

Nga programet për prandalimin e sëmundjes po përfitojnë më pak se një në pesë persona në të gjithë botën. Megjithatë veprimtaritë për parandalimin e sëmundjes në radhët e të rinjve, si dhe disa suksese të tjera, janë shtuar së tepërmi. 

Janë shtuar së tepërmi shpenzimet për SIDË-n, por nevojiten më tepër. Vlerësohet që vitin e ardhshëm do të duhen 12 miliardë dollarë dhe deri në vitin 2007, do të nevojiten 20 miliardë dollarë për parandalimin dhe kujdesin në vendet në zhvillim. Kombet e Bashkuara thonë se financimet për SIDË-n janë rritur së tepërmi gjatë viteve të fundit, pjesërisht për shkak të nismës së qeverisë amerikane për SIDË-n. Por ende janë siguruar më pak se gjysma e parave të nevojshme. Sekretari i përgjithshëm i Kombeve të Bashkuara, Kofi Anan thotë se Shtetet e Bashkuara nuk kanë dhuruar sasinë e të hollave të pritur, por se ato shpenzojnë miliarda dollarë në luftën kundër terrorizmit. 

15 milionë fëmijë jetimë prej SIDA-s

Në konferencën ndërkombëtare për SIDA-n në Bangkok OKB-ja ka paraqitur një raport mbi pasojat e sëmundjes së dobësimit të imunitetit tek fëmijët. Në bazë të këtij raporti numri i jetimëve të SIDA-s gjatë dy viteve të fundit është rritur nga 11 në 15 milionë. 12 milionë syresh jetojnë në Afrikë. Ka të ngjarë që ky numër të arrijë në 18 milion deri në vitin 2010. 

AIDS-i do të krijojë shumë fëmijë jetimë në Afrikën sub-Sahariane deri në fund të këtij dhjetëvjeçari çfarë mund të destabilizojë rajonin ndërkohë që UNICEF-i ka paralajmëruar se stigma e AIDS-it rrezikon që të tjetërsojë fëmijët jetimë nga shoqëria.

Burimet: marre nga  raporti i ri OKB-së për SIDË-n,

----------


## ChuChu

Po shikoja nje emision ne tv para ca ditesh ku tregonin se si ne Rusi, perqindja e te semureve me Sida po rritej me ritem me te shpejte se sa ne cdo vend tjeter te botes. Cdo muaj ne Rusi vdesin 500 njerez nga Sida dhe nese vazhdohet me kete ritem, brenda nje dekade do kete 20mije te vdekur/muaj vetem nga Sida. 
Tek intervistonin prostituta, ato tregonin qe pyetja e dites midis njera tjetres ishte "a je me side?" dhe kjo ishte kthyer ne nje dukuri teper normale. 

Ishte per te qeshur tek degjoje denglat e ruseve (paciente dhe mjeke) se si refuzonin te trajtoheshin me generic drugs sepse nuk donin te konsideroheshin si 'third world countries'.
Rrufeja bika ne hale after all, kot thone te kunderten.

----------


## ChuChu

kete ma dergoi me email nje ish profesor i sociologjise. ja c'eshte interesante....

* Some African Men Claim To Have AIDS When They Don't
Sociologist: Some Malawian Men Misperceive AIDS Risks*  

AIDS may be an undesirable disease in America, but many rural African men say they're infected even if they aren't, thinking it speaks well of their masculinity and sexual prowess, according to a new study.  


Amy Kaler, of the University of Alberta in Canada, studied the ways that young men in rural southern Malawi, Africa, talk about HIV and their own perceptions of risk.

Kaler found that a high number of sexually active young Malawi men say they are HIV-positive without having any medical evaluation or signs of AIDS. And many of the men have misperceptions about how infecious AIDS is. 

"They assume, first, that it is everywhere and will eventually kill everyone and second, that AIDS is extremely infective and that if one has been exposed to the virus, one's days are numbered," said Kaler.

For example, schoolboys argued with their teacher that there was no point in working hard in school because no one would "remain alive in the coming five years," Kaler said.

The sociologist studied journals kept by people working with the Malawi Diffusion and Ideational Change Project, in which they wrote down every conversation, casual chat or passing reference about AIDS.

Kaler found that not only did the men associate manliness with HIV, but one man went so far as to correct another by saying that he had slept with all the desirable girls in one particular village, so if anybody is going to be the cause of an AIDS outbreak, it would be him.

In many settings, AIDS is associated with shame and guilt, but in other contexts, the virus may take on different meanings, said Kaler. She said that since men in many parts of the world emphasize sexual activity and taking risks in their daily conversation with one another, Kaler doubts that the Malawian men's attitudes are unique.

----------


## ChuChu

> Zuskat degjova gje une?


Te doli emri ty?  :-D

aaaaaaaaa c'mu kujtua...."dear?"- no answer! "dear?"- no answer! "zuske?"- oh, deshe gje?   :pa dhembe:  

C'te mos i kesh inat ruset mi DI-je goje qibarja (lol), po na qelbin ameriken me baxhellaneri, e tani dhe me sida   :djall me brire:

----------


## leci

Disa nga postimet u fshine nga une.
Keto jane tema te rendesishme.Kerkoni te mos i prishni me replika te kota.
leci.

----------


## StormAngel

> Nje rast ne Afrike, i thote gruaja dua mbrojtje. Burri, e merr per ofendim, e rreh dhe e debon perjashta nga shpia. Ca te beje e shkreta me perpara?


Mendoj dhe jam i sigurte se bota e zhvilluar ka mundesi qe te siguroj mjete dhe ndoshta edhe luftohet ne kete drejtim per them kushtimisht mbajtje nen kontroll te shteteve te cilat kane probleme me te medha ne aspekt te semurjes nga SIDA.
Tek e fundit,ne Afrike vet jeta eshte ashtu qe..hmmm nuk e di si ta them,jo qe e kane fajin vet ato,po e ka fajin vet bota e zhvilluar e cile nga shekujt e eksploatimit i ka lene te shkretet ne meshire te fatit,duke mos menduar fare se zjarri qe ndizet ne nje banese mundet ta perbij edhe krejt pallatin.

----------


## ALBA

Të goditet tuberkulozi dhe AIDS-i


Mandela bën thirrje për goditjen e tuberkulozit dhe AIDS-it 
Ish-presidenti afrikanojugor Nelson Mandela ka paralajmëruar se lufta kundër AIDS-it nuk do të fitohet nëse bashkësia ndërkombëtare nuk godet edhe sëmundjen e tuberkulozit.
Zoti Mandela, i cili kapërceu me sukses sëmundjen kur ishte në burg gjatë kohës së aparteidit, tha në konferencën ndërkombëtare për AIDS-in në Bangkok se kjo sëmundje e mushkërive ishte shpesh dënim me vdekje për të sëmurët me AIDS.

"Nuk mundemi ta fitojmë betejën kundër AIDS-it nëse nuk luftojmë në të njëjtën kohë dhe tuberkulozin," tha zoti Mandela.

"Ne ditëm si ta kurojmë tuberkulozin për mbi 50 vjet, por na mungon vullneti dhe burimet për të diagnostikuar shpejt të sëmurët me tuberkuloz dhe për t'u ofruar mjekimin e duhur," tha ai.

Tuberkulozi prek një të tretën e popullsisë së botës dhe është sëmundje e zakonshme që godet pacientët me AIDS pasi u është shkatërruar sistemi imunitar.


bbc

----------


## Kryeplaku

Sot ne bote ekzistojne shume institucione dhe organe shteterore dhe nderkombetare per te perballuar probleme te natyres ushtarake por nuk ekziston asnje institucion ose mikanizem i duhur i cili mund te perballoj ne mase te kenaqshme probleme epidemishe, virusesh si dhe probleme natyrore. Akoma edhe Organizata e Kombeve te Bashkuara per Shendetin nuk duket se eshte ne gjendje te sjelli rezultate ne kete drejtim. Pra bota nga momenti ne moment mund te gjendet perballe ndonje rreziku shendetesor ose natyror i cili do i kushtoje shume njerezise. Nje shembull i mire ishte SARSi i cili per pak sa nuk u be nje kercenim i madhe per njerezimin.

Duhet me ne fund ata kokederrat e Stedipartmentit por edhe te cdo shteti tjeter te mendojne njecik per keto tema se jam i sigurte se nuk eshte larg dita kur te gjithe do kuptojme rendesine e shendetesise dhe mjedisit. Por duhet edhe qytetaret e cdo vendi te mos bien viktima te politikave fitimprurese te cilat e kthejne vemendjen e tyre reth temave qe nuk duhet t'i;u interesojne por duhet qe te organizohen me teper dhe ti bejne presion qeverive te tyre qe me ne fund te bejne dicka. Nese nafta dhe terrorizmi jane dy fenomene qe interesojne Perendimin ose nje pjese te tij shendeti dhe mjedisi jane fenomene qe lidhen me vet ekzistencen e njeriut.

----------


## Toro

> Duhet me ne fund ata kokederrat e Stedipartmentit por edhe te cdo shteti tjeter te mendojne njecik per keto tema se jam i sigurte se nuk eshte larg dita kur te gjithe do kuptojme rendesine e shendetesise dhe mjedisit. Por duhet edhe qytetaret e cdo vendi te mos bien viktima te politikave fitimprurese te cilat e kthejne vemendjen e tyre reth temave qe nuk duhet t'i;u interesojne por duhet qe te organizohen me teper dhe ti bejne presion qeverive te tyre qe me ne fund te bejne dicka. Nese nafta dhe terrorizmi jane dy fenomene qe interesojne Perendimin ose nje pjese te tij shendeti dhe mjedisi jane fenomene qe lidhen me vet ekzistencen e njeriut.


Keta kokederrat qe paguhen nga kokederra te tjera si une ( nga taksat qe me mbahen mua) vetem vitin e fundit aprovuan 98 milione dollare fonde per luftimin e SIDA-s ne Afrike. E ngriten problem ne OKB dhe kerkuan qe te ndihmonin dhe te tjere....Rane ne vesh te shurdhet....Sic e sheh, Afrika vertet ka qene koloni e Anglo-franko-belgo-gjermano-italiane, por ama parate i kerkojne nga Amerika ama. Por Evropa heshti....Nuk iu ndie zeri. Sic nuk folen dhe per genocidin ne Ruanda dhe tani per genocidin ne Sudan ( ku "vellezerit" myslimane arabe po vrasin myslimanet zezake me qindra mijera)...

Kokederrat e Stejt Dipartamentit nuk i kane ndonji borxh jevgjve te Afrikes. As neve nuk na teprojne parate keteja qe tua japim zezakeve( nuk mjafton qe japin me miliarda dollare ndihma per ushqime, duhet ti furnizojme dhe me kapota tani)..Nuk mjaftojne qe po mbajme NATO-n, ndihma Izraelit, Egjiptit, fonde botes se trete ( midis se ciles dhe Shqiperia), por na duhet te japim dhe dollare per kapota per zezaket e Afrikes, qe keta tia kercasin seksit dhe me keq akoma.

Si thua ti Kryeplak, ti punon aty ku punon duke ditur qe taksat qe te mbahen shkojne per kapota per zezaket e Afrikes qe ata te praktikojne "safe" sex?

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Ate muhabetin e tax-ave mire bere qe e permende Toro. Fundja sikur edhe 90 % te taksave te paguajme ne,perseri askush nuk do te jete ne gjendje ta ndaloje Kongolezin ti ja qisi vendit syte Babuinit, ''Vellezerit'' sudaneze me origjine arabe do ti perdhunojne ''motrat'' e jugut te Sudanit me origjine black afrikane duke injoruar ''kapucin'', ruandezet do te vazhdojne gjuetine seksologjike tradicionale ndaj gorillave e si perfundim perseri bota do te kritikonte USA'n, EU'ne e pjesen tjeter te zhvilluar te botes per mos kushtueshmeri te mjaftueshme ndaj problemit kaq kerrcenues,Sides.

----------


## StterollA

$126.1 biljon u  aprovuan nga Kongresi per tju bashkuar   $151.1 biljonave (qe jane harxhuar der tani)  per te perkrahur luften ne Irak. Ndersa $25 biljon pritet qe te aprovohen se shpejti . Administrata ka premtuar edhe fonde tjera pas zgjedhjeve, po fituan. Ketu shkojne ato taksat qe paguajme ne, e jo ne $98 miljona. Vete Bill dhe Melinda Gates dhuruan $50 miljon per te sponzoruar luften kundra sides, turbekulozes, dhe malarjes (Gjysma e asaj qe ka dhuruar 'superfuqia me e madhe ne Bote'). $98 miljon ne totalin e $986 miljonave te projektuara nga vendet e Organizates e Fondeve Globale per te luftuar keto semundje eshte sikur te derdhesh nje gote uje ne det. Kete s'ju le racizmi  ta gjykoni drejt.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Toro me vjen keq qe nuk me kupton dhe i shef pjeserisht shkrimet e mija por nuk eshte mire te shprehesh kaq perbuzje ndaj Botes se Trete kur dhe atdheu yt ben pjese aty. Zgjidhja nuk eshte ti ndalosh seksin ketyre njerezve se atehre i ke hequr nje te drejte jetesore dhe i jep te drejte atyre qe thone se AIDSi u prodhua ne laboratoret e Amerikes per te pakesuar popullsine e Afrikes (nje hipoteze ishte kjo). Ne shekullin e 15, nje tip Kolere shuajti 1/3 e popullsise se Europes dhe kjo semundje ngeli ne histori si "Vdekja e Zeze", kete humbje ne jete njerezish nuk e shkaktuan ne Europe as Lufta e Pare dhe e Dyte Boterore sebashku. Pra behet e qarte se epidemite kercenojne njerezimin dhe vet ekzistencen e tij. Sot ekzistojne shume ilace per Koleren keshtu shekulli i 15 nuk mund te perseritet por nuk ekzistojne ilace per semundje qe nuk njohim. Shtetet i'a kene lene pothuajse te gjitha te drejtat mbi kerkimet farmaceutike mbi firmat industriale te ilaceve, te cilat sigurisht qellim kryesor kane perfitmin. Keshtu sot po te ra ndonje semundje e rende qe i gjehet zgjidhja duhet te lesh qimet e kokes ose te behesh lypes nese do te sherohesh perkundrazi vdes. Duke i dhen monopolin ketyre firmave shtetet kane cuar ne pivatizimin te nje pjese te jetes tone, kane privatizuar zemrat tona, mushkrite tona, gjakun tone etj. Ku ka terrorizem me te madh se ky, t'a dish se ke nje lloj semundje e cila mund te sherohet por megjithate e di se do vdesesh sepse babai yt nuk kishte 200 000 000 leke per operimin tend, nga ana tjeter i ndalohet laboratoreve universitare etj. te bejne kerkime mbi nje semundje ose qelize te caktuar mbi te cilen ka blere te drejtat nje firme farmaceutike- ky eshte kulmi, sepse nese firma nuk shef interes nuk i shton kerkimet kurse nga ana tjeter eshte e sigurt se nuk do gjesh kur ilac te lire per ate semundje ose virus te vecante qe te shqeteson. Kjo pra eshte gjendja sot, shendetesia eshte privatizuar dhe politikaneve as qe po i behet vone. Nje industri shendetesore e privatizuar nuk mundet kurre te harxhoj leke per sfida te cilat mund qe te mos shfaqen kurre dhe keshtu njerezimi eshte pak i mbrojtur nga shfaqja e ndonje virusi te papritshem. Saper AIDSin, te mos presim kurre qe keto firma do nxjerrin nje ilac i cili kushton per publikun e varfer dhe te rrenuar te Afrikes Qendrore, dhe po u gjet ndonjehere (mbase edhe eshte gjetur) sigurisht qe do i drejtohet tregut perendimor. 
Saper ndihmen statistikat tregojne se SHBA eshte vendi qe harxhon me shume (ne krahasim me Europen) per plane ushtarake dhe vendi me kursyes per zhvillimin e botes se trete dhe ne programe bamirese. Thjesht Europes nuk i duket shume ndihma se behet nga cdo shtet vecanerisht, te jap thjesht shembullin e Suedise e cila ne vitin 1993 (nese nuk bej gabim) i fali te gjitha borxhet vendeve te Botes se Trete dhe qe atehere jep 1% te ekonomise kombetare te saj per zhvillimin e ketyre vendeve.

T'i lutemi Zotit mos na bjer ndonje semundje e rende dhe t'a mbroj boten nga viruset!

----------


## bunny

*HIV ne Afriken Jugore 1990-1999*  


 

 

kjo me lart eshte shum interesante pasi tregon qe me shum te efektuar 
jane femra ne Afriken Jugore...Pasi eshte ajo femer qe rrit % e popullsise...Femite qe ben ajo nene dalin te efektuar!  :kryqezohen:

----------


## StormAngel

Sot morri fund edhe puna e kongresit kunder AIDS,me te vetmin apel qe te sigurohen mjete me te medha per luftimin e ketoj fenomeni shkaterrues global. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Toro

> Toro me vjen keq qe nuk me kupton dhe i shef pjeserisht shkrimet e mija por nuk eshte mire te shprehesh kaq perbuzje ndaj Botes se Trete kur dhe atdheu yt ben pjese aty. Zgjidhja nuk eshte ti ndalosh seksin ketyre njerezve se atehre i ke hequr nje te drejte jetesore dhe i jep te drejte atyre qe thone se AIDSi u prodhua ne laboratoret e Amerikes per te pakesuar popullsine e Afrikes (nje hipoteze ishte kjo).


Zoteri, kur ne Boten e Trete, megjithe perpjekjet dhe paralajmerimet se POLIGAMIA, praktikimi i seksit pa mjete mbrojtese etj, vazhdojne te mos e cajne koken per veten e tyre, perse duhet ta vras une trurin ( dhe ne rastin konkret edhe xhepin)? SIDA ka dale si semundje ne 1979 dhe u njoh ne 1982 si virus dhe si semundje  nga mjeket. Une nuk u ofroj asnje zgjidhje Botes se Trete ( e para se nuk kam mundesi) , u ofroj keshillimin , te cilin e kane pasur ne 20 vjet rrjesht. Eh kur vete qeverite e tyre nuk kane bere dicka per 20 vjet rrjesht ( nuk jane 1 vit apo 6 muaj, por jane 20 vjet rrjesht) cfare prisni nga SHBA?  Tju veje Bushi apo ndonji Sekretar i Shtetit amerikan tju shperndaje prezervativa?

Sa per teorine e kosnpiracionit se SIDA eshte prodhuar ne laboratoret ushtarake ne Meriland te SHBA, kjo eshte nxjerre nga nje "shkencetar" gjermano-lindor i vene nga KGB-ja dhe eshte demaskuar dhe ka rene poshte si teori 15 vjet te shkuara. Lexo temat e mia ke Spiunazhi se kam shkruar nje paragraf komplet per kete teme. Dhe virusi i HIV teorikisht njihet te jete marre prej majmuneve ne Afrike nga homoseksualet, te cilet e sollen ne SHBA dhe ne te gjithe boten. Pra HIV ka ekzistuar ne natyre, para 1982, nuk u krijua. HIV madje ekziston dhe ne disa forma dhe tek bimet ( tjeter pune se shume njerez nuk e dine) .  Dhe si nje virus natyror, mos valle zhdukja e nje pjese te popullsise njerezore nga kjo semundje eshte proces i zakonshem i natyres? Ashtu sic jane termetet, vullkanet, permbytjet etj! 

Sa per Atdheun tim, qe ben pjese ne Boten e Trete, kur nje njeri eshte i trashe dhe nuk e kupton se duhet te beje seks me prezervativ apo te ruaje monogamine dhe te mos kete shume partnere seksuale se ndryshe VDES, apo kur nuk e kupton se duke investuar leket ne "llotarira" e "piramida" nuk vendoset pasuria, mos kujto se mua, apo cdo shqiptaro-amerikani tjeter nuk do na zere gjumi naten. 




> Ne shekullin e 15, nje tip Kolere shuajti 1/3 e popullsise se Europes dhe kjo semundje ngeli ne histori si "Vdekja e Zeze", kete humbje ne jete njerezish nuk e shkaktuan ne Europe as Lufta e Pare dhe e Dyte Boterore sebashku. Pra behet e qarte se epidemite kercenojne njerezimin dhe vet ekzistencen e tij. Sot ekzistojne shume ilace per Koleren keshtu shekulli i 15 nuk mund te perseritet por nuk ekzistojne ilace per semundje qe nuk njohim.


Ne shekullin e 15-te nuk di te kete bere ndonji afrikan dicka per te ndihmuar evropianet. Madje shume shtete si Egjipti , jo vetem qe nuk i ndihmonin evropianet, por i ekzekutonin te gjithe detaret evropiane qe guxonin te shkelnin per te kerkuar mbrojtje ne Afrike. I DENONIN ME VDEKJE! Nuk kishte rendesi a ishin te semure me murtaje apo jo! Mjafton qe vinin nga Evropa, dhe kjo ishte mese e arsyeshme per ti vrare! 



> Shtetet i'a kene lene pothuajse te gjitha te drejtat mbi kerkimet farmaceutike mbi firmat industriale te ilaceve, te cilat sigurisht qellim kryesor kane perfitmin.


Pse sipas teje kujt duhet tia leri te drejtat mbi kerkimet farmaceutike shteti?  Kishes? Xhamive? Firmave qe merren me prodhimin e makinaveve? Apo firmave qe merren me pastrimin e ujerave te zeza?
Perfitimin? Pse ne vitin 2004 andej ku jetoj i te fitosh para eshte e paligjshme? Ku eshte e keqja e perfitimit? 
Ti psh kur cohesh ne mengjes per te vajtur ne pune , cohesh qe te perfitoje komshiu yt apo vete ti si person?




> Keshtu sot po te ra ndonje semundje e rende qe i gjehet zgjidhja duhet te lesh qimet e kokes ose te behesh lypes nese do te sherohesh perkundrazi vdes. Duke i dhen monopolin ketyre firmave shtetet kane cuar ne pivatizimin te nje pjese te jetes tone, kane privatizuar zemrat tona, mushkrite tona, gjakun tone etj. Ku ka terrorizem me te madh se ky, t'a dish se ke nje lloj semundje e cila mund te sherohet por megjithate e di se do vdesesh sepse babai yt nuk kishte 200 000 000 leke per operimin tend, nga ana tjeter i ndalohet laboratoreve universitare etj. te bejne kerkime mbi nje semundje ose qelize te caktuar mbi te cilen ka blere te drejtat nje firme farmaceutike- ky eshte kulmi, sepse nese firma nuk shef interes nuk i shton kerkimet kurse nga ana tjeter eshte e sigurt se nuk do gjesh kur ilac te lire per ate semundje ose virus te vecante qe te shqeteson.


Kerkimet per sherimin e semundjeve dhe per ilacet nuk jane monopol, aq me teper ne epoken e globalizimit. Nese nje firme per X apo Y arsye nuk i jepet leja per te zhvilluar kerkime te ndryshme ne fushen farmaceuitike nga nje shtet, ajo shkon e zhvendoset ne nje shtet tjeter.  
Leri llafet me "ndjenja" te tipit te gazetave greke, jo per gje po nuk me mallengjejne aspak. Nga te gjitha shtetet perendimore, SHBA eshte e vetmja qe ka shendetesine private dhe funksionon si cdo biznes dhe aktivitet privat. Njekohesisht , megjithate nuk degjon te vdesin njerezit ne rruge nga semundjet ne SHBA. Perkundrazi ne ato shtete si Greqia, Shqiperia, Italia etj degjon njerez te ngelen rrugeve , doktoret marrin "fakelakia" ndryshe nuk operojne, ka lista per operimin e njerezve etj. 
Sa per "shtrenjtesine" e doktoreve dhe ilaceve dhe te atyre qe merren me kerkime, pa provo zotrote te rrish 16-20 vjet ne shkolle ( qe kushton disa qindra mijera dollare), te shtydhesh trute mbi libra, te te dalin syte mbi mikroskope me vjete te tera , nderkohe qe X dhe Y ne te njejten kohe ia kercisnin seksit si ne harados duke bere orgjira e droga..... Dhe me vone vjen ky X apo Y dhe te ankohet se ti qe ke sakrifikuar gjithe jeten tende, duhet tia besh sherbimin per ti shpetuar jeten....falas! Pse?





> Kjo pra eshte gjendja sot, shendetesia eshte privatizuar dhe politikaneve as qe po i behet vone. Nje industri shendetesore e privatizuar nuk mundet kurre te harxhoj leke per sfida te cilat mund qe te mos shfaqen kurre dhe keshtu njerezimi eshte pak i mbrojtur nga shfaqja e ndonje virusi te papritshem. Saper AIDSin, te mos presim kurre qe keto firma do nxjerrin nje ilac i cili kushton per publikun e varfer dhe te rrenuar te Afrikes Qendrore, dhe po u gjet ndonjehere (mbase edhe eshte gjetur) sigurisht qe do i drejtohet tregut perendimor.


Sic ta shpjegova dhe me siper, sistemi shteteror i shendetesise eshte i falimentuar. Ne cdo aspekt! Socializmi eshte provuar se jo vetem ne ekonomi por edhe ne shendetesi eshte nje utopi qe nuk zgjat shume. 
Sigurisht qe ilaci kunder SIDAS kur te zbulohet do ti drejtohet tregut perendimor. Ky treg ka aftesi per te paguar! Spitalet, qendrat e kerkimit, laboratoret, ilacet etj  ,njerezit qe nevojiten , oret e harxhuara me vite te tera jane paguar me para. Dhe kjo rezulton ne koston e disa qindra mijerave njerezve qe kane sakrifikuar jeten e tyre, mundin, parate, njohurite  per ti bere keto kerkime. Ne shumicen e rasteve shume shtrenjte per rezultate qe nuk jane te frytshme.  Nuk jane ndertuar nga Allahu, Fryma e Shenjte apo u krijuan vete nga natyra. Dikush rrezikoi ne investim, ne kohe, ne ndermarrje, ne njohuri,  ne para qe u ndertuan.  Dhe ai dikush si cdo njeri tjeter, kerkon te paguhet.  Per vitet e tera qe ka punuar, qe ka mesuar, qe i kane dale syte neper laboratore. Nje cope lifeguard qe rri gjithe diten ne mes te plazhit maje karrikes me nje altoparlant ne dore duke te thene:"Mos shko thelle se do mbytesh!" paguhet 20$ ora. Sa pret ti te marri nje doktor qe pretendon te gjeje ilacin kunder semundjes se SIDA? Mos valle ai duhet te punoje falas?




> Saper ndihmen statistikat tregojne se SHBA eshte vendi qe harxhon me shume (ne krahasim me Europen) per plane ushtarake dhe vendi me kursyes per zhvillimin e botes se trete dhe ne programe bamirese. Thjesht Europes nuk i duket shume ndihma se behet nga cdo shtet vecanerisht, te jap thjesht shembullin e Suedise e cila ne vitin 1993 (nese nuk bej gabim) i fali te gjitha borxhet vendeve te Botes se Trete dhe qe atehere jep 1% te ekonomise kombetare te saj per zhvillimin e ketyre vendeve.


Nuk i kam te dhenat se sa shpenzon me saktesi SHBA per ushtrine dhe sa per shendetesine, por do bej nje kerkim dhe do ta sjell ketu me fakte . Di nga nje i njohuri im qe punon si veteriner ( shqiptar eshte ne Boston) se kerkimet qe ben ai ne kliniken ku punon per nje lloj vaksine per ...qente, jane rreth 9 miliarde dollare ne shkalle shteti ( SHBA) te financuara nga qeveria federale. Ma do mendja i kane dhene dicka me teper per kerkime per njerezit.
Megjithate do te marr me teper te dhena te sakta dhe do te ti sjell ketu. Dhe atehere mund ti krahasosh jo vetem me Suedine po me gjithe boten te marra se bashku! 





> T'i lutemi Zotit mos na bjer ndonje semundje e rende dhe t'a mbroj boten nga viruset!


AMIN!

----------


## leci

Toro
Une jam dakord mbi teorine-mendimet e tua mbi kete semundje dhe mbi multinacionalet farmaceutike.
Por ne kete moment kemi arritur ne fillimin e fundit dhe ka ardhur momenti ti hapim pak me shume horizontet ne kontestin e ndihmes per tjetrin qe do vije mbas nesh.
Sigurisht qe kompanite farmaceutike punojne per fitimin se perndryshe marrim neper kembe nje nga principet e para te jetes dmth puna=ushqim.
Ketu nuk flitet per donacionet qe ben bota ose shperdorimet e dollareve.
Usa eshte vetem nje nga shtetet qe jep kontributin per te perballuar kete semundje dhe eshte absurde ta fajesosh per perdorimin e fondeve.
Nuk mendoj qe sistemi shteteror shendetesor eshte i falimentuar.
Sistemi europian mbeshtetet akoma mbi asistencializmin dhe mbrojtjem e me te dobetit.
Por mbi te gjitha eshte detyre morale e te gjitheve qe te japim kontributin tone.
Ti ndoshta e sheh me syte e atij qe jeta nuk i ka rezervuar  fatkeqesi,dhe te uroj te rrosh perhere keshtu,por edhe ai qe eshte i varfer e ka nje te drejte.
Nga momenti qe jeton ne kete toke,kushdo ka te drejten e jetes.
Pak rendesi ka çfare detyrimesh kemi me Afriken,mbi kete duhen kapituj te tere.
Ne kemi detyrime mbi njerezine dhe te pa fatet.

leci

----------


## Kryeplaku

Shenim:

Nje pjese e madhe-nese jo shumica- e atyre qe vuajne nga AIDSi ne kontinentin afrikan jane femije qe linden me ate semundje. Gjithashtu AIDSi eshte nje virus i cili nuk jepet vetem midis maredhenjeve seksuale, vetem ne Shqiperi kemi disa raste ku njerez kan mare HIVin nga gabimet e mjekeve (shif Gazeta Shqiptare, para nje jave). Pra behet e qarte se te thuash brenda ne sinodin nderkombetar qe u be per AIDSin "duhet te ndalohet seksi" - shprehje e presidentit te Nigerise- eshte sikur ti thuash njerezise se nuk i ke kuptuar permasat e virusit dhe nuk ke nje program te sakte per perballimin e problemit dhe nga ana tjeter i hedh fajin atyre qe jane infektuar duke i thene me pak llafe "vdisni".



Toro une nuk fola as per Socializem e as per Komunizem, une shendetesine e shoh si nje te drejte njerezore e cila nuk mund te behet preh e asnjeriu dhe shteti eshte organi kryesor qe ruan te drejtat e njeriut ne teritorin e tij.

----------


## Toro

> Shenim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro une nuk fola as per Socializem e as per Komunizem, une shendetesine e shoh si nje te drejte njerezore e cila nuk mund te behet preh e asnjeriu dhe shteti eshte organi kryesor qe ruan te drejtat e njeriut ne teritorin e tij.


Zoteri, SHBA ne territorin e tyre e kane zgjidhur me se miri problemin e shendetesise. Problemi qendron se ti kerkon qe Departamenti i Shtetit, ( Ministria e Jashtme e SHBA) te zgjidhi problemin e SIDA-s ne Afrike ( jashte territorit te SHBA).
 Megjithate, SHBA ofron 3 miliarde dollare cdo vit per luftimin e SIDA-s ne mbare globin. 90 milionet qe permenda me siper ishin vetem e vetem si shtese ne vecanti per Afriken!

----------

